# icm275



## dannyvicta (Oct 6, 2012)

the blower will turn on every 15-20 secs for about 5-10 secs on low speed without signal from the thermostat. I changed the icm 275 fan control center but it was doing the same thing.
What is the problem?


----------



## Thermostat (Oct 21, 2012)

What is the manufactures name and model number of your HVAC unit and thermostat?


----------

